# ".net Framework is not Found! The SmartAudio II application wi



## destin4freedom (Dec 18, 2011)

I downloaded Microsoft .net framework 4 and rebooted my computer and still keep getting this error. I also restored my factory settings using system restore. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I copied my start up log using a HijackThis file. Can anyone look at my start up log and see what might be going wrong?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this the driver you installed Conexant Audio Driver for Windows Vista (32-bit, 64-bit), XP - ThinkPad


----------



## destin4freedom (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!! I was able to figure out what the problem was

Regards


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it what was the problem, posting your solution may help someone else with theirs


----------

